
Android Market App Update Brings Default Auto-Update - gillimoz
http://webtechcloud.com/91/android-market-app-apk-file
======
fudged
That's probably a good idea for layman. For us nerds, hopefully we can change
the setting so that we can see the changelog before updating.

It's always lovely to see the latest reviews saying how broken a new update
is.

------
Xlythe
I got a different update pushed to my phone, with support for purchasing books
from Google's newly released bookstore. It's still 3.1.5, though, with nothing
else different.

